# Happy Birthday, Botanique!



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, BOTANIQUE! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

I hope you had a lovely Thanksgiving and a great birthday today.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Happy Birthday Bot! Hope all went well!

Rgds Rook


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Happy day! to you
pan


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Best wishes for a happy and healthy year, Botanique!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Botanique a very happy birthday to you and a toast to many more to come!:bounce: :beer:


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

hope you had a great day!! happy birthday!!!:smiles: 
kathee


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

New York has been incredible. I'm in love with this city! Where are you Chrose?

I'll give you a full report when I get back. Long list.

Thank you so much for the birthday wishes. I can't express how much of a support you have been. Wonderful, wonderful.

He proposed. Beautiful ring, but more importantly, beautiful man (especially on the inside). Yes, I know, sappy, but it's all good ;-)

Cheers! Stevie


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Congrats Bot! Hope you can still raise your arm with that big ring on your finger. 

Rgds Rook


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Well congratulations!:bounce: A birthday and an engagment, does it get any better? I hope you are able to get everything accomplished on this trip (if there's anything left that is  )
As for me I am in Upstate (Rochester. I am about 300+ miles from NYC) wave to me as you fly over.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Stevie, how wonderful! Best wishes for a long and happy marriage.

Mezz


----------

